
Hegemonic Influence: A Response to Data and Society - diehappy
https://ipfs.io/ipns/dynode.io/#!a/2.md
======
darkcorners
Thanks for sharing. This may be one of the most interesting, and perhaps
important, articles I've found on Hackernews. I will be thinking about the
content for some time.

